# When does Little Dell Fees start?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

When does Little Dell typically start charging/open the roads to the ramps and other parking areas close to the lake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> When does Little Dell typically start charging/open the roads to the ramps and other parking areas close to the lake? Thanks in advance.


*Website:* http://www.ci.slc.ut.us/utilities/ud_re ... nformation

*Vehicle and Non-Motorized Boat Access:* The recreation area entrance gate is open 8:00 a.m. to dusk each day from Memorial Day Holiday weekend in May to the end of October.

*Phone Number:* (801) 483-6705.

:mrgreen:


----------

